# بمنتهى السهولة شرح مبسط للتروس ادخل وصمم الترس المطلوب منك وحاول



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (5 فبراير 2009)

سأبدا معكم ببساطة جدا موضوع تصميم التروس مع العناصر الأتية :​1 - انواع التروس من حيث الشكل 
2- انواع التروس من حيث السرعة
3 - بعض التعاريف الخاصة بالتروس
4 - بعض القوانين الخاصة بالتروس
5 - مثال تطبيقى 
ارجوالتفاعل والمناقشات لتتولد الفكرة وان كانت هناك ملاحظات فلاتبخلوا علينا
مع اطيب امنياتى​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (5 فبراير 2009)

نبدأبأنواع التروس من حيث الشكل​*أنواع التروس من حيث الشكل :*
*1 – تروس عدله **spure gears*
*2 – تروس حلزونية ( مائلة ) **helical gears*
*3 - **تروس مخروطية **bevel gears*
*4- تروس دودية **worm gears*
*5- تروس جريدية **racks gears *


----------



## وضاح الجبري (5 فبراير 2009)

ياليت وبسرعه لوسمحت وجزاك الله خير


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (5 فبراير 2009)

وادى من حيث السرعة
*أنواع التروس من حيث السرعة :*
* 1 – تروس سرعات بطيئة جدا **very slow gears*
*2 - 1 – تروس سرعات بطيئة **slow gears*
*3 - 1 – تروس سرعات متوسطة **medium gears*
*4 - 1 – تروس سرعات عالية ** high speed gears*


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (5 فبراير 2009)

تابعونا وهذه بعض تعريفات تخص التروس​*بعض التعاريف الخاصة بالتروس :*
*1 – دائرة الخطوة **pitch circle*
*هما الدائرتان اللتان تتماسان يبعضهما عند تعشيق ترسين*
*2 – الخطوة المحيطية **t*
*هي المسافة بين العمودين المارين بمنتصفى سنتين متتاليتين على دائرة الخطاوى*
*3 – الموديول **m*
*هو العدد الذي يضرب في النسبة التقريبية **Π) **) ليكون حاصل الضرب مساويا للخطوة المحيطية *
*4 – دائرة الأساس **(Dd)*
*هي دائرة أساس المنحنيات التي تكون شكل السنة*
*5 – عدد لفات الترس 1 =**n1*


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (5 فبراير 2009)

تــــــــابع​ 
وهذه هى القوانين​*بعض القوانين الخاصة بتصميم التروس :*
*1 – الخطوة (**t** ) = محيط الترس (**Πd** )/ عدد الأسنان(** (Z** = **Πd/Z*
*2 – قطر الترس ( **d** ) = ( الخطوة**t**/النسبة التقريبية***( Π**Z)**)عدد الأسنان = **m*Z*
*3 - الموديول (**m**) = الخطوة**t)**)/النسبة التقريبية**(Π)*
*4 – ارتفاع رأس السن **h **= **m*
*5- القطر الخارجي **addendum diameter(Da)** = **m(Z+2 )*
*6- القطر الداخلي **dedendum diameter (Dd)** = **m ( Z – 2.5)*
*7 – الارتفاع الكلى للسنة **tooth height ( h )** = **2.157*m*
*8 – سمك السنة **tooth thickness ( s )** = **0.5*t=1.57*m *
*9 – المسافة بين محورين الترس **center distance ( A )= ( d**1**+d**2**)/2=(Z**1**+Z**2**)/2=*
*10 – نسبة التخفيض فى التروس البسيطة** = **Gear ratio ( i**1-2**)= n**1**/n**2**=d**2**/d**1**=**Z2**/Z**1*
*11 - نسبة التخفيض في التروس المركبة والتي هي أكثر من 10%من عدة تروس = *
*I**3**=Z**6**/Z**5** i**2**=Z**4**/Z**3** i**1**=Z**2**/Z**1*
*اى انه بضرب المعادلات السابقة ينتج نسبة التخفيض الكلية **i**1-N**=i**1*** i**2*** i**3 **= (Z**2***Z**4***Z**6**)/(Z**1***Z**3***Z**5**)*


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (5 فبراير 2009)

تـــــابع ولاتتردد


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (5 فبراير 2009)

تــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــابع




​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (5 فبراير 2009)

حســــــــــــــــــاب القوى


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (5 فبراير 2009)

تــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتابع


----------



## very_clever (6 فبراير 2009)

شرح في غاية الروعه.

أعانك الله لإكماله. ونسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد.

تذكر : لا تحرمنا من أمثال هذه الدروس المفيده. ولن نرضى بأقل من هذا الإبداع.


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (6 فبراير 2009)

very_clever قال:


> شرح في غاية الروعه.
> 
> أعانك الله لإكماله. ونسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد.
> 
> تذكر : لا تحرمنا من أمثال هذه الدروس المفيده. ولن نرضى بأقل من هذا الإبداع.


 
لك عزيزى الفاضل خالص شكرى وامتنانى وربنا يجعلنى عند حسن ظنكم وشكرا لمروركم الكريم​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (6 فبراير 2009)

تــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــابعونا


----------



## trik (6 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.Amir (6 فبراير 2009)

يا اخي جدا مشكور ولك الشكر الجزيل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (6 فبراير 2009)

تــــــــــــــابعونا​ربما يأتى اليك صاحب المنشئة التى تعمل بها وقال لك ان هذه الماكينة ولتكن مثلا قلاب لخليط معين اريد ان تكون عدد لفاته 900 لفة ومتيسر عندى فى المخازن موتور 1400 لفة وعند المخرطة والفريزة والذى منه كيف تتصرف وهنا طبعا نتطرق لتصميم التروس فقط دون النظر الى الملحقات
تحياتى​


----------



## ابراهيم جاهين (6 فبراير 2009)

ولك من القدس سلام


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (6 فبراير 2009)

تـــــــــــــــبعونا​بكل بساطة ابدأ احسب نسبة التهخفيض
i=n1/n2
n1 = 1400 rpm n2=900 rpm
1400/900=1.55
i=d2/d1=z2/z1
d1=10cm فرضا &z1=20t 
1.55=d2/10
d2=10*1.55=15.5cm
z2=1.55*20=31 t

اذا قطر الترس الأول 10سم فرضا وعدد اسنانه 20 سنة فرضا 
وقطر الترس الثانى 15.5 سم حسابيا وعدد اسناه 31 سنة حسابيا 
وبعد ذلك احسب باقى الحسابات من المعلومات والسابقة
ارجو اى ملاحظات لاتبخلوا علينا بها
ولكم تحياتى​


----------



## جسر الأمل (6 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك....وأرجو منك إعطاء المزيد من الأمثلة العملية


----------



## seif (6 فبراير 2009)

اكثر من رائع يا اخى يا هندسة 
شرح مبسط وواضح ,, لك منا كل شكر
وفقك الله والى الامام .....


----------



## نايف علي (6 فبراير 2009)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله

نشاط وحيوية جميع مواضيعك أخي الفاضل

كتب الله أجرك ورفع قدرك


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (6 فبراير 2009)

نايف علي قال:


> ماشاء الله تبارك الله
> 
> نشاط وحيوية جميع مواضيعك أخي الفاضل
> 
> كتب الله أجرك ورفع قدرك


 
جزاك الله كل خير وشرف لى ان تكون ممن مر بوضوعاتى مرور الكرام وكان لى رجاء هو ثبوت ظهور ايقونة التحرير بالمشاركة لأتمكن من التعديل لضيق الوقت وسرعة التصحيح للمواضيع لأنكم تعلمون ان الوقت لايتسع للكتابة مرة اخرى 
لك كل احترامى وتقديرى لك ولكل المشرفين القائمين على المنتدى المبارك 
اخيك / عبد الناصر فتحى عجوة​


----------



## bido-egy (6 فبراير 2009)

والله انا شايف ان في حالة الخلاط دي هيكون الاحسن نخفض السرعات دي باستخدام سير ونحط على الأكس بتاع القلاب طنبورة كبيرة ( طبعا نحسبها ) لانه كلما زاد قطر الطنبورة ( ال pulley ) يعني ... قلت سرعة الدوران وده المطلوب ... هل الفكرة دي احسن ولا التروس احسن ؟


----------



## م/يوسف (7 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااااااا على الحديث الشيق


----------



## العقاب الهرم (7 فبراير 2009)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## eng_fofo (7 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (7 فبراير 2009)

bido-egy قال:


> والله انا شايف ان في حالة الخلاط دي هيكون الاحسن نخفض السرعات دي باستخدام سير ونحط على الأكس بتاع القلاب طنبورة كبيرة ( طبعا نحسبها ) لانه كلما زاد قطر الطنبورة ( ال pulley ) يعني ... قلت سرعة الدوران وده المطلوب ... هل الفكرة دي احسن ولا التروس احسن ؟


 
تحديد السيور ام التروس راجع الى الوسط المطلوب الا انه التروس تتحمل الأحمال العالية مثلا اذا كان الوسط عجين وحسب الأحمال المطلوبة لأن القلاب عامة تكون سرعته منخفضة جدا

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا على مروركم المبارك ​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (7 فبراير 2009)

موضوع كامل فعلا يا باشمهندس عبد الناصر 

درست معظم الحاجات دى فى مادة theory of machines

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (7 فبراير 2009)

اشكركم جميعا على مروركم الكريم


----------



## seif (8 فبراير 2009)

عمل رائع جداً يا باشمهندس ربنا يزيدك وينور بصيرتك ..


----------



## vendetta (8 فبراير 2009)

اولا اشكرك جدا على مجهودك ده وبصراحه شررح جميل ومبسط ومش عارف انت اللى عامله ولا منقول ولا من كتاب لكن سواء كده او كده ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسانتك 
ثانيا انا ليا طلب تقيل شويه ممكن ؟

هل تقدر انك تخلى الشرح ده فى ملف واحد يمكن تحميله دفعه واحده والاحتفاظ بيه سواء
 Word 
PDF 
او اى امتداد ؟ ممكن وربنا يجازيك خير ان شاء الله مادمت بتسعى فى مساعدة الناس وخيركم للنا س انفعكم للناس


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (10 فبراير 2009)

vendetta قال:


> اولا اشكرك جدا على مجهودك ده وبصراحه شررح جميل ومبسط ومش عارف انت اللى عامله ولا منقول ولا من كتاب لكن سواء كده او كده ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسانتك
> ثانيا انا ليا طلب تقيل شويه ممكن ؟
> 
> هل تقدر انك تخلى الشرح ده فى ملف واحد يمكن تحميله دفعه واحده والاحتفاظ بيه سواء
> ...


 
اولا شكرا جزيلا على مرورك الكريم
اما من جهة الموضوع فقد جمعته بعد قراآت من كتب ومواقع وخبرة فى العمل وبلورت كل ذلك باسلوب سهل ليسهل فهمه قدر المستطاع
ام من جهة تجميعهم فى ملف ساحاول انشاء الله 
ولك تحياتى​


----------



## الطالب الهندسي (10 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك باش مهندس وربنا يجزيك كل خير


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (11 فبراير 2009)

اخي مشكور ولك الشكر الجزيل وجزاك الله خيرا موضوع مهم جدااااااااا


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (12 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكم جميعا على مروركم الكريم


----------



## pure_love905 (13 فبراير 2009)

يا اخي ممتاز ممتاز ممتاز, انا ايضا مهندس ميكانيك واعرف كل هذه الامور لكن اسلوبك كان بسيط ومختصر ومركز. ارجو اكمال الشرح ووضعه في ملف قابل للتحميل لكل الاعضاء بأي هيئة ترغبها مثلا الوورد او الأكروبات لكي تعم الفائدة ويستطيع اي شخص الاستفادة من هذه المعلومات القيمة.
لك الاجر والثواب اخي العزيز.
ملاحظة مهمة اخي العزيز: ارجو منك استعمال المصطلحات الانكليزية قدر المستطاع في الشرح للأجزاء وذلك لاختلاف المصطلح باللغة العربية بين دولنا العربية.
شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## محمودذكى (13 فبراير 2009)

*مشكور اخى العزيز والف شكر*​


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (14 فبراير 2009)

اخي العزيز لو تكرمت وعملت خير ان تجدلي كتاب يخص الجير المخروطي الحلزوني (بيقيل جير)وقوانين الحسابية لة 
وطريقة التشغيل حيث اني بامس احاجة لهذة النوع من الجيرات حيث اني اريد تصنيعة على الفارزة فلم اسطيع احسب حسابتة حيث ونه مهم عندي اخوكم من اليمن ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير والله في عون العبد مادم العبد في عون اخة
وشكرن


----------



## mazen1973 (15 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز
عندي سوال
ما هو نوع الحديد الذي يصنع منه الترس
وهل هناك معالجه حراريه له
وشكرا


----------



## alhabbash (15 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخى العزيز والف شكر
_وربنا يجازيك خير ان شاء الله _
_هل تقدر انك تخلى الشرح ده فى ملف واحد يمكن تحميله دفعه واحده والاحتفاظ بيه سواء_
_Word or __PDF _
_او اى امتداد ؟ ممكن وربنا يجازيك خير ان شاء الله مادمت بتسعى فى مساعدة الناس وخيركم للنا س انفعكم للناس_​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (15 فبراير 2009)

اولا شكرا جزيلا على اهتماماتكم ومروركم والله انا فى قمة السعادة لأسئلتكم ومحاوراتكم وسألبى لكم طلباتكم انشاء الله ولكن اطلب منكم فرصة ووقت لأضع المادة الجيدة والاجابة الشافية لكم جميعا
ولكم جميعا تحياتى​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (16 فبراير 2009)

وهذه بعض انواع خامات التروس

The Fatigue Strength of Gear Materials

655 H13 (En 36) carburising steel 
20 MnCr 5 carburising steel 
SAE 8620 H - carburising steel 
722 M24 (En 40B) - nitriding steel. 
هذا لحين توفر الباقى
ولكم تحياتى​


----------



## gears maker (21 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير على مجهودك الرائع والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (21 فبراير 2009)

اليكم بعض الصور وشكرا على مروركم


----------



## كوه (21 فبراير 2009)

شكرا وفقك الله وجزاك عنا وعن كل الاخوان الف خير


----------



## طارق الصافي (21 فبراير 2009)

الله يبارك بيك وبجهودك اخي الكريم وجزاك الف الف خير


----------



## rasmi (21 فبراير 2009)




----------



## عبدو116 (22 فبراير 2009)

موضوع مهم جدا ويا حبذا لو اعطيتنا اسماء المراجع المحتوية علي هذه المعلومات ولك الشكر


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على مروركم وربنا يفقنى لأن انفعكم جميعا باذن الله


----------



## حسن الأديب (24 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور والله يوفق الجميع


----------



## مجيد الانباري (26 مارس 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء تصميم التروس ليس بالبساطه التي ترونها في المثال الي عرضه البش مهندس نجن نحتاج الى مجموعة قوانين وكل ترس له قوانينه حسب نوعه اذا كان عدل او حلزوني او مخروطي او دودي رجائي لكل من عنده هذه المعلومات لايبخل بها علينا وانا اولكم وتحياتي لاخي البش مهندس عبد الناصر اخوك الانباري


----------



## زيد جبار (27 مارس 2009)

احسنت يييييييييييييييييييا اخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## azzo (27 مارس 2009)

*شكرا*

مشكور يااخي على المجهود الطيب ... و بارك الله فيك .


----------



## وضاح الجبري (28 مارس 2009)

كلام مجيد الامباري صحيح وايده وياليت من يرفع لنا القوانين لكل نوع من انواع التروس مثلاً انا اعمل في منشئه صناعيه لدي جير حلزوني تاكل بعض الاسنان كيف ارسمه لكي اصنع بدله في اي ورشه وكيف اقيس زاوية السن والمودول وغيره من تفاصيل الجير


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (28 مارس 2009)

*Gears*

مجهود ممتاز مهندس عبد الناصر وفقك الله 

وهذه مشاركة بسيطة وسأتابع معك




​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (29 مارس 2009)

شرف عظيم لى بمرورك مهندس مصطفى وجميع الزملاء وكلام الأخوة صحيح بان كل نوع له قوانينه ومنتظرينك اخونا مصطفى للمزيد


----------



## م.محمود جمال (29 مارس 2009)

مشكور بدون تعليققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققق


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (29 مارس 2009)

مجيد الانباري قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء تصميم التروس ليس بالبساطه التي ترونها في المثال الي عرضه البش مهندس نجن نحتاج الى مجموعة قوانين وكل ترس له قوانينه حسب نوعه اذا كان عدل او حلزوني او مخروطي او دودي رجائي لكل من عنده هذه المعلومات لايبخل بها علينا وانا اولكم وتحياتي لاخي البش مهندس عبد الناصر اخوك الانباري


نعم اخى الفاضل كلامك صحيح ولك تحياتى وشكرا على مرورك


----------



## وضاح الجبري (30 مارس 2009)

الف شكر لاكن كيف استطيع ان اقيس زاوية الجير الحلزوني


----------



## hooold (30 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير أخي العزيز على هذا الجهود


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (30 مارس 2009)

موضوع هم جداً نريد ان يقوم واحد من المهندسين الطيبين ويحضر لنا مراجع او كتب او بامج ولة الاجر انشاءاللة


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (30 مارس 2009)

*موضوع هم جداً نريد ان يقوم واحد من المهندسين الطيبين ويحضر لنا مراجع او كتب او برنامج ولة الاجر انشاءاللة*​


----------



## وضاح الجبري (2 أبريل 2009)

*الف شكر لاكن كيف استطيع ان اقيس زاوية الجير الحلزوني*​


----------



## hbb (2 أبريل 2009)

جزيتم خيرا .. و ياليت نكتبها في مرجع واحد


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (9 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووورين على المرور وان شاء الله سؤلبى طلباتكم قدر المستطاع


----------



## vendetta (9 يونيو 2009)

الملف ربنا يخليك لينا 
الملف ربنا يخليك لينا 
الملف ربنا يخليك لينا 
الملف ربنا يخليك لينا 
الملف ربنا يخليك لينا 
الملف ربنا يخليك لينا


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (9 يونيو 2009)

الله عليك باشمهندس فعلا مواضيع حضرتك افاجتني كتير جدا لانها سهله وواضحه وانا عندي فكره بسيطه عن الموضوع بس الرجاء من حضرتك تقلنا ازاي بيتم تفتيح الترس وتصنيعه علي الفريزه والف الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا عنا.


----------



## zxzx (10 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على ما كتبت من معلومات مفيدة


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (14 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم استازي م عبد الناصر احاول الاجابه علي سؤال حضرتك
ربما يأتى اليك صاحب المنشئة التى تعمل بها وقال لك ان هذه الماكينة ولتكن مثلا قلاب لخليط معين اريد ان تكون عدد لفاته 900 لفة ومتيسر عندى فى المخازن موتور 1400 لفة وعند المخرطة والفريزة والذى منه كيف تتصرف وهنا طبعا نتطرق لتصميم التروس فقط دون النظر الى الملحقات

اعتقد ان النسبه بتكون بين الاقطار التروس والسرعات عكسيه وايضا عدد اسنان التروس للترسين القائد والمنقاد عكسيه
ممكن اننا نجعل قطر ترس القائد علي الموتور 1400 لفه صغيرقائد وهزا الترس يعطي لترس اخرمنقاد بقطر اكبر منه بمق
بمقدار gear ratio
او بعدد الاسنان اسنان ترس ال1400 اصغر من الترس المنقاد 900
بمقدار gear ratio
مثلا نجعل ترس القائد 18 سنه فيكون ترس المنفاد للسرعه المطلوبه 1400*18مقسوما علي 900فيكون ترس المنقاد 28 سنه 
لو في اي خطا اريد التصحيح حتي اتزكر مادرسته


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 يونيو 2009)

متميز مهندس عبدالناصر 
الله يبارك فيك ويجزيك الخير على 
مواضيعك المفيدة.


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (23 يونيو 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> متميز مهندس عبدالناصر
> الله يبارك فيك ويجزيك الخير على
> مواضيعك المفيدة.


لك الشكر الخالص د/محمد وشكرا على الثناء العظيم​


----------



## مهاجر (26 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

مهندس عبد الناصر اشكرك على مواضيعك المميزة

الموضوع للتثبيت


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 يونيو 2009)

مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> مهندس عبد الناصر اشكرك على مواضيعك المميزة
> 
> الموضوع للتثبيت


استاذى الفاضل لك خالص الشكر على مجهودكم العظيم واسال الله ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم


----------



## عـلـي (26 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 يونيو 2009)

عـلـي قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


اشكر مرورك اخ على ولك كل التقدير والاحترام​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 يونيو 2009)

مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> مهندس عبد الناصر اشكرك على مواضيعك المميزة
> 
> الموضوع للتثبيت



مبروك التثبيت مهندس عبدالناصر 
وفقك الله واثابك خير الجزاء
 وجعله في موازينك .​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (27 يونيو 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> مبروك التثبيت مهندس عبدالناصر
> وفقك الله واثابك خير الجزاء
> وجعله في موازينك .​


لك خالص تحياتى استاذى الفاضل واشكركم على هذا الشعور واسالكم الدعاء​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (27 يونيو 2009)

اليكم احبتى برنامج تصميم التروس فى المرفقات​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (27 يونيو 2009)

وهذه ملفات تصميم
 Spur Gears
And
Helilcal gears​


----------



## نايف علي (27 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير أخي على هذا الجهد المتواصل 

ونفع بك الإسلام والمسلمين 

وجمعني بك في جنات النعيم


----------



## m_sh (27 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك م عبد الناصر عجوه ننتظر الجديد​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (28 يونيو 2009)

نايف علي قال:


> جزاك الله خير أخي على هذا الجهد المتواصل
> 
> ونفع بك الإسلام والمسلمين
> 
> وجمعني بك في جنات النعيم


اشكر مروركم الكريم ايها المشرف الفاضل واسال الله ان يستجيب الدعاء امين​


----------



## mahmod_1658 (28 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااااااااا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (28 يونيو 2009)

هذه ست ملفات يتم فكها فى مجلد واحد 
وهاهو الملف الأول والثانى والثالث​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (28 يونيو 2009)

الرابع والخامس والسادس​


----------



## جميل بن عنق (29 يونيو 2009)

اشكرك يااصل القبيله

ويا اصل الكرم ومنبع العلم والمعرفة


----------



## eng_mer3y (29 يونيو 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه
استفدنا كثيرا من موضوعك الرائع
تقبل مروري.................


----------



## MAHMOUDFOUAD (30 يونيو 2009)

جـــــزاك الله خــــــــيرا


----------



## ممدوح محمد مصطف (30 يونيو 2009)

سعادة المهندس عبد الناصر
شكر لكم وذادكم الله من فضله والجاء من سعادتك المذيد معلمكم لنا


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (30 يونيو 2009)

ممدوح محمد مصطف قال:


> سعادة المهندس عبد الناصر
> شكر لكم وذادكم الله من فضله والجاء من سعادتك المذيد معلمكم لنا


 اشكركم احبتى جميعا ( ممدوح محمد مصطف - MAHMOUDFOUAD - eng_mer3y - جميل بن عنق - mahmod_1658 )على حسن اخلاقكم ولكم جميعا تحياتى وشكرا جميعا على مروركم واسال الله ان اكون عند حسن الظن والثناء الجميل


----------



## osamahadi (1 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## senator (3 يوليو 2009)

اخي عبد الناصر جزاك الله خير على هذا الموضوع المفيد جداً 
واحب ان اضيف بعض الملاحضات حسب خبرتي 
لبد ان يكون لتروس نفس المديولmحتى يتم التعشيق بينها
ويتم انتاج التروس على الفريزه بأستخدام جهاز التقسيم 
بعد انتاج الترس تتم المعالجه للمعدن المعالجه الحراريه لزياده الصلاده او المتانه حيث انه يصعب تشغيل المعادن الصلده
هذا ما حبيت اضيفه حسب خبرتي المتواضعه


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (3 يوليو 2009)

senator قال:


> اخي عبد الناصر جزاك الله خير على هذا الموضوع المفيد جداً
> واحب ان اضيف بعض الملاحضات حسب خبرتي
> لبد ان يكون لتروس نفس المديولmحتى يتم التعشيق بينها
> ويتم انتاج التروس على الفريزه بأستخدام جهاز التقسيم
> ...


اشكرك اخ سيناتور على هذه الملحوظة وارجو المزيد من المشاركات ​


----------



## MOHAMED ZAGHLOUL (5 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يكرمك ويزيدك خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## م. قصي (5 يوليو 2009)

تسلم وبارك الله فيك .. موضوع مفيد


----------



## misho42442 (5 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جبار ومتعوب عليه
الف شكر والله لايحرمنا من مجهوداتك


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (5 يوليو 2009)

اشكركم جميعا على مروركم الكريم وتقبلوا تحياتى
( misho42442 - م. قصي - MOHAMED ZAGHLOUL )​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (6 يوليو 2009)

احبتى اقدم اليكم فى المرفقات ثلاث ملفات 
 الأول : يحتوى على تصميم الترس المخروطى 
والثانى : يحتوى على تصميم الترس الدودة
 والثالث : يحتوى على تصميم السيور المسننة
ولكم جميعا تحياتى​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (6 يوليو 2009)

هذه الصور كانت بملف بور بوينت ولست ادرى لمن مصممها فاردت ان اضعها للفائدة فقد حولتها لصور


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (6 يوليو 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (6 يوليو 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (6 يوليو 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (6 يوليو 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (6 يوليو 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (6 يوليو 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (6 يوليو 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (6 يوليو 2009)




----------



## ihnasia (6 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخى الله لا يحرمنا منك


----------



## bido-egy (6 يوليو 2009)

شكرا للمجهود المبذول وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## alharbi777 (7 يوليو 2009)

والله مجهود كبير يستحق الإشادة والثناء فشكرا لك أيها المتألق

لكن كأتقراح تنظيمي لماذا لا تصنع ملف وورد أو اكروبات تجمع فيه شتات هذه الدرر 

دمت متألقاً


----------



## biliasse (8 يوليو 2009)

أين أجد دروس ميكانيك السيرات باللغة العربية شكرا


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (8 يوليو 2009)

اشكركم اخوتى ( biliasse - alharbi777 - bido-egy - ihnasia ) على الثناء الجميل والمرور الكريم وربنا يعنى على تلبية طلباتكم​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (8 يوليو 2009)

ملفان عن السيور ولكن معذرة هى بالانجليزية​


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (9 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## سمير عبد الحليم (10 يوليو 2009)

نشكرك على هذا الموضوع الرائع واكمل جميلك بأن تضع ملف كامل للموضوع جزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## أيمن عفيفي (10 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد الرائع وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## gmotor (10 يوليو 2009)




----------



## واصل (11 يوليو 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير بس الموديول مش مشروح عالصورة


----------



## هادي اليماني (12 يوليو 2009)

جميل أخوي

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (14 يوليو 2009)

اشكركم جميعا على مروركم الكريم ( هادي اليماني - واصل - gmotor - أيمن عفيفي - سمير عبد الحليم - جمال ضياء النافع ) واليكم هذا الملف فى المرفقات ​


----------



## باسل محمد ادريس (16 يوليو 2009)

أنا طلب مني في الكلية تصميم منظومة نقل قدره لماكينة تعمل عند سرعة 200 rpm ويتم تشغيلها بمحرك كهربي
يولد قدره مقدارها 7.2 kw وبسرعة 1200kw المطلوب :
تصميم منظومة نقل قدره لتخفيض سرعة المولد الي السرعة مطلوبه . بأستخدام السيور والتروس


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 يوليو 2009)

باسل محمد ادريس قال:


> أنا طلب مني في الكلية تصميم منظومة نقل قدره لماكينة تعمل عند سرعة 200 rpm ويتم تشغيلها بمحرك كهربي
> يولد قدره مقدارها 7.2 kw وبسرعة 1200kw المطلوب :
> تصميم منظومة نقل قدره لتخفيض سرعة المولد الي السرعة مطلوبه . بأستخدام السيور والتروس


اهلا بك اخ باسل فى ملتقاك ملتقى المهندسين العرب
اولا : بتحسب نسبة التخفيض فى ظل القوانين السابقة
ثانيا : تحسب القوى المؤثرة وذلك من خلال الأحمال المطلوبة والمؤثرة على مجموعة النقل
ثالثا : جميع القوانين التى بالمشاركة تتبعها وستصل الى ما تريد ان شاء الله لأنه لابد من ممارستك شخصيا لتستفيد وتثبت لك المعلومة وعند توفر الوقت لدى سامدك باكثر من هذا
رابعا : يبدو ان هناك خطا فى الكتابة وهى سرعة المحرك فيبدو انها 1200 rpm وليس kw
خامسا : ابدأ فى التصميم وعند توقفك فى شيئ نتناقش معا لنخرج بالنهاية المطلوبة وممكن تنزل ماوصلت اليه على المشاركة ونبدا معا فى التوضيح والنقاش
لك تحياتى وشكرا على المرور


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 يوليو 2009)

مجهود مميز مهندس عبدالناصر
تابع جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (17 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا بالتوفيق


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (18 يوليو 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> مجهود مميز مهندس عبدالناصر
> تابع جزاك الله خيرا .


 
اشكر مرورك الكريم دكتورنا الفاضل د.محمد باشراحيل​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (18 يوليو 2009)

gold_fire_engineer قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا بالتوفيق


 
اشكر مروركم الكريم وارجو تحميل هذا الملف من الرابط وهو منقول ويضم الصور السابقة
http://www.zshare.net/download/510954924382741b/


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (18 يوليو 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (18 يوليو 2009)




----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (18 يوليو 2009)




----------



## badawy458 (19 يوليو 2009)

*[email protected]*

انا سعيد بالعضوية فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب وعايز اشارك معكم ياريت الملتقى يعلمنى كيف اشارك ببعض المواضيع الصناعية


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (19 يوليو 2009)

badawy458 قال:


> انا سعيد بالعضوية فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب وعايز اشارك معكم ياريت الملتقى يعلمنى كيف اشارك ببعض المواضيع الصناعية


 الأخ الفاضل / بدوى
اهلا بك عضوا فى ملتقاك ملتقى المهندسين العرب ونحن سعداء ان تكون عضوا فى ملتقانا 
اما من جهة كيفية المشاركة فهى بالضغط على ايقونة موضوع جديد ثم تكتب العنوان ثم عناصر وشرح الموضوع لك خالص تحياتى


----------



## نور محمد علي (21 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ومشكورة جهودك التي لانملك الا ان نقدرها ونحترمها لأنها أكثر من رائعة وفقك الله


----------



## ayman awad alla (21 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي بارك اللة فيك وقوي من ايمانك


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (21 يوليو 2009)

نور محمد علي قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ومشكورة جهودك التي لانملك الا ان نقدرها ونحترمها لأنها أكثر من رائعة وفقك الله


اشكركم على المرور والكلمات الرقيقة وفقنا الله واياكم لما فيه الخير​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (21 يوليو 2009)

ayman awad alla قال:


> مشكور اخي بارك اللة فيك وقوي من ايمانك


 اشكرك اخ ايمن على مشاركتك ومرورك الكريم واتمنى ان تتفاعل معنا دائما لك كل الحب والاحترام​


----------



## مشتاق هادي (22 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ..
أخواني الأعزاء ,, أرجو منكم أن التفضل بإرشادي إلى برنامج يمكنه إعطائي المجاهيل لقياسات التروس . وذلك لأن مجال عملي يتطلب مني إجراء هذه العمليات الحسابية المملة طوال ساعات العمل الطويـــــــــــــــــــــــلة , هذا ولكم فائق الشكر و الإحترام ..


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (22 يوليو 2009)

مشتاق هادي قال:


> السلام عليكم ..
> أخواني الأعزاء ,, أرجو منكم أن التفضل بإرشادي إلى برنامج يمكنه إعطائي المجاهيل لقياسات التروس . وذلك لأن مجال عملي يتطلب مني إجراء هذه العمليات الحسابية المملة طوال ساعات العمل الطويـــــــــــــــــــــــلة , هذا ولكم فائق الشكر و الإحترام ..


 
اخى الفاضل اهلا بك بيننا وفى الرابط تجد فى هذه الصفحة البرنامج​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t118575-8.html


----------



## م.ابراهيم جمعه (27 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياباشمهندس عبد الناصر على هذا المجهود الرائع ونتمنى لكم مزيدا من التوفيق أخوك مهندس / إبراهيم شلبى(كفر الزيات-غربية)


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (27 يوليو 2009)

م.ابراهيم جمعه قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا ياباشمهندس عبد الناصر على هذا المجهود الرائع ونتمنى لكم مزيدا من التوفيق أخوك مهندس / إبراهيم شلبى(كفر الزيات-غربية)


 
اهلا بك مهندس / ابراهيم وشكرا جزيلا على مرورك ودمت بخير​


----------



## احمادى (29 يوليو 2009)

t.youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## م/هشام (30 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووور وجزاك الله خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي يوسف عيد (30 يوليو 2009)

مشكور يا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الجار الكريم (30 يوليو 2009)

الموضوع تم عرضة باسلوب مهندس خبير فجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (2 أغسطس 2009)

الجار الكريم قال:


> الموضوع تم عرضة باسلوب مهندس خبير فجزاك اللة خيرا


 اشكركم واشكر مروركم جميعا اساتذتى ( الجار الكريم - علي يوسف عيد - م/هشام - احمادى ) وربنا يجعلنى عند حسن ظنكم


----------



## A.DaHaB (2 أغسطس 2009)

الموضوع فعلا شامل كل الجوانب 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (9 أغسطس 2009)

a.dahab قال:


> الموضوع فعلا شامل كل الجوانب
> جزاك الله كل خير


 
شكرا جزيلا على المرور الكريم ودمت بخير​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (11 أكتوبر 2009)

ارجو من المهندسين الأفاضل اعطاء رايهم ومزيد من التوضيح
لكل من مر مرار الكرام خالص تحياتى


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (12 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
من المحاضرات ارى ان لديك خبرة في التروس - ارجو ارسال اوطرح (نظرية لويس ) في تصميم الدشالي - وان امكن تقديم تصميم صندوق تروس من (6) سرع - مع التقدير


----------



## يحيي سلامة سرحان (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
جزاكم الله خيرا يا باشموهندس / عبدالناصر شرح وافى جدا الله ينور عليك 
بس انا ليا طلب من حضرتك 
اريد توصيف خامة كل ترس على حسب الاحمال ونوع كل عمود على حسب العزم الموجود عليه :56::56::56::56:​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (12 أكتوبر 2009)

يحيي سلامة سرحان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ​
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا يا باشموهندس / عبدالناصر شرح وافى جدا الله ينور عليك
> بس انا ليا طلب من حضرتك ​
> اريد توصيف خامة كل ترس على حسب الاحمال ونوع كل عمود على حسب العزم الموجود عليه :56::56::56::56:​


 
استاذى الفاضل كم انا سعيد بمرور حضرتك
ونظرا لعلمى بخبرة حضرتك ارجو ان تضع توصيف هذه الخامات وذلك نظرا لعلمى بخبرتك فى الخامات ومن الممكن ان تشاركنا الشرح والراى فان الموضوع موضوع للجميع ولافادة الجميع واكون شاكرا جدا


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*وهذه بعض انواع خامات التروس

The Fatigue Strength of Gear Materials

655 H13 (En 36) carburising steel 
20 MnCr 5 carburising steel 
SAE 8620 H - carburising steel 
722 M24 (En 40B) - nitriding steel. 
هذا لحين توفر الباقى
ولكم تحياتى​*


----------



## يحيي سلامة سرحان (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخى المهندس عبداالناصر 
انت استاذنا ودائما فى تقدم ان شاء اللة 
بس كونت عايز اعرف كل خامة من الخامات دي بتتحمل حمل قد اية علشان لما يكون عندى الاحمال اعرف اختار الخامة الصحيحة لتصنيع الترس 
لكم جزيل الشكر مرة اخرى ولكن طمنني على الطباخ اخبارة اية 
:77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (18 أكتوبر 2009)

يحيي سلامة سرحان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخى المهندس عبداالناصر
> انت استاذنا ودائما فى تقدم ان شاء اللة
> بس كونت عايز اعرف كل خامة من الخامات دي بتتحمل حمل قد اية علشان لما يكون عندى الاحمال اعرف اختار الخامة الصحيحة لتصنيع الترس
> ...


 استاذى الفاضل مهندس / يحيى
السلام عليكم 
اولا : ساحاول البى طلب حضرتك قدر الامكان
ثانيا : ارجو ارسال عنوان المحل الذى اشترى منه ال كونيكال فالف على اميلى 
لك خالص تحياتى


----------



## طارق عيسى محمد (31 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جدا بس ياريت تكون بصيغة pdfافضل حتى يمكن تحميلها من الموقع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مستر نونو (14 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

الموضوع في غاية الروعة -- وجعلها الله في موازين حسناتكم 

وعندي استفسار لو سمحتو : انا مافهمت هذه العباره 
 الخطوة المحيطية *t*
*هي المسافة بين العمودين المارين بمنتصفى سنتين متتاليتين على دائرة الخطاوى*

لو يمكن تمثيلها على الرسم تكون وضحت الصوره 

واكون لكم شاكر ومقدر


----------



## وحش ميكانيكي (15 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور من كل قلبي لك


----------



## محمودمورسي (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور جزاك الله خير


----------



## alharbi777 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

لو تكمل جميلك يا مهندس الغالي عبدالناصر وتعمل فيديو بسيط لطريقة رسم الترس العدل spur gear لأنه هو الأساس وأسهل نوع

لان كثيرا من المهتمين نسوا الطريقة الصحيحة للرسم أنا اعرف ان هناك كتب وصور كثيرة لكن لما تكون على شكل فيديو تكون افضل حتى لو بتلفونك الجوال لكن يكون الرسم كبير حتى يكون واضح خاصة رسم السن والزوايا


----------



## امير التجاني مدثر (18 نوفمبر 2009)

تشكر يا سيد يا جيد


----------



## احمد محمود هانى (17 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكم لكن كل القوانين الخاصه بالتروس تظهر بمظهر اكاديمي بحت ولذلك نراها صعبه جدا اين الجانب العملى مع التبسط بلغه عربيه سهله


----------



## احمد محمود هانى (17 يناير 2010)

نرجوا الافاده حول كيفيه صناعه التروس المعشقه مع بعضها واحداث التناغم بينها دون مشكلات في التركيب او احداث ضجيج /] ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## alwadi25pc (17 يناير 2010)

*بارك اللة فيك وجزاك اللة خيرا*

كل الكلام المكتوب علي العين والراس
بس كيفية التصنيع كل هذا التروس في الورش كيف تتيم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (17 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يااخي موضوع شيق


----------



## الجدى (17 يناير 2010)

ما شاء الله مهندس /عجوة


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 يناير 2010)

احمد محمود هانى قال:


> نرجوا الافاده حول كيفيه صناعه التروس المعشقه مع بعضها واحداث التناغم بينها دون مشكلات في التركيب او احداث ضجيج /] ولكم جزيل الشكر





alwadi25pc قال:


> *بارك اللة فيك وجزاك اللة خيرا*
> 
> كل الكلام المكتوب علي العين والراس
> بس كيفية التصنيع كل هذا التروس في الورش كيف تتيم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​





محمود عزت احمد قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير يااخي موضوع شيق





الجدى قال:


> ما شاء الله مهندس /عجوة


*جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا على مروركم الكريم*


----------



## احمد محمود هانى (18 يناير 2010)

تحياتي لكم
صناعه التروس شىء مهم جدا وممتع للغايه بس اهم شىء تقول بسم الله فى البدايه
قول انت عايذ تعرف ايه عن صناعه التروس


----------



## turbooo (18 يناير 2010)

thank u very m


----------



## عطالله اللوزي (18 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي


----------



## م.الدجيل (19 يناير 2010)

*لا يدخل النار أحد في قلبه مثقال حبة خردل من إيمان. و لا يدخل الجنة أحد في قلبه مثقال حبة خردل من كبرياء*

صحيح مسلم
جزاك الله خير الجزاء​


----------



## احمد محمود هانى (20 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس
نفسي اعرف مين اول اكتشف التروس


----------



## judiayman (11 فبراير 2010)

مجهود متميز


----------



## نرنر (29 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بوقرقره (29 مارس 2010)

يا سلام عليك يا أخي الكريم.................لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## أبو بلال النحوي (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## elmalwany (9 أبريل 2010)

شرح جميل جدا جزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## مبروك عبدالله (9 أبريل 2010)

مشكور والله


----------



## مبروك عبدالله (9 أبريل 2010)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## nartop (11 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك على الجهد الكبير


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (11 أبريل 2010)

رائع ياأخى الكريم جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبو بلال النحوي (13 أبريل 2010)

أين المزيد إخواني جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سامح سموح (16 مايو 2010)

*تـــــابع ولاتتردد 
*​*

تابعونا وهذه بعض تعريفات تخص التروس​بعض التعاريف الخاصة بالتروس :
1 – دائرة الخطوة pitch circle
هما الدائرتان اللتان تتماسان يبعضهما عند تعشيق ترسين
2 – الخطوة المحيطية t
هي المسافة بين العمودين المارين بمنتصفى سنتين متتاليتين على دائرة الخطاوى
3 – الموديول m
هو العدد الذي يضرب في النسبة التقريبية Π) ) ليكون حاصل الضرب مساويا للخطوة المحيطية 
4 – دائرة الأساس (Dd)
هي دائرة أساس المنحنيات التي تكون شكل السنة
5 – عدد لفات الترس 1 =n1















​*​


----------



## سامح سموح (16 مايو 2010)

*الترس هو عبارة عن وسيلة* *من وسائل نقل الحركة وهناك أشكال وأنواع عديدة من* *التروس* *مثل الترس المخروطي والعدل والحلزوني والدودي وغيرة** .


**وله نسبه تخفيض عالية للسرعات وتختلف* *التروس* *في اشكلها حسب نوع نقل الحركة والقوة المبذولة* *لنقلها مع العلم ان الترس الحلزوني يتحمل اجهادات اكبر من الترس العدل وذلك لان* *القوة المؤثرة علي الترس العدل تؤسر علي كامل السنة اما في حالة الترس الحلزوني نجد* *ان التحميل يكون جزئي وتدريجي**.

**وينبغي عند نقل اي قوة ان تتدحرج اسنان* *التروس* *علي بعضها البعض وذلك ليقلل من حدوث تاكل والضجيج* *الصادر عنها**.




**وعند عملية تصميم اي ترس يوجد منحنين لعملية* *التصميم المنحني الأنفليوتي والمنحني السايكلويدي والمستخدم في التطبيسقات الهندسية* *هو المنحني الأنفليوتي وينشأ هذا المنحني بفرد خيط مشدود علي محيط دائرة ويمثل جانب* *السن جزءا صغيرا من المنحني**.

**عند عملية تعشيق ترسين يجب ان يكونا نفس* *المديول والمديول هو وحدة قياس اسنان* *التروس**.

**اما الماكينات المستخدمة في عملية انتاجة** :

1- **الفريزة**

**وهي من ابسط الطرق لتصنيع* *التروس* *العدلة والحلزونية ويتم فيها مايسمي بجهاز التقسيم* *ولاتستخدم في عملية الإنتاج الكمي. ويوجد منها نوعين رأسي وأفقي**.

2- **ماكينة* *الهوب وتستخدم في عمليات الإنتاج الكمي** 

**وهي الماكينة الأشمل في صناعة* *التروس* *حيث تستخدم في صناعة جميع أشكال* *التروس* *سواء كان عدل أو مخروطي أو مائل وتستخدم ايضا في* *تفتيح الترس الدودي . ولاتستخدم مع هذه العملية زيوت تبريد ولكن تستخدم زيوت قطع* *فقط** 

3- **تفتيح مركب ويستخدم في صناعة* *التروس* *الداخلية**

**وهي ماكينة يكون فيها الحد القاطع عبارة عن ترس يتحرك حركة ترددية* *لأعلي ولأسفل مع الدوران وكذلك مع دوران الشغلة المراد تفتيحها ويتم في هذا النوع* *تفتيح مجموعة من الأسنان في وقت واحد وتستخدم في عمل* *التروس* *المركبة والموجودة على مسافات متقاربة على نفس* *العمود**

4- **التفتيح المخروطي** :

**وهي ماكينة خاصة تستخدم في صناعة* *التروس* *المخروطية فقط وتستخدم سكنيتين متضادتين يعملان بشكل* *ترددي حيث تقطع كل سكينة فى كل تجويف مرة كى تقطع نصف الجانب الإنفليوتى للسنة* *بينما تتلوها الأخرى كى تقطع النصف الثانى. أما حركة الشغلة فتكون دورانية بشكل* *يتناسب مع حركة السكينتين من خلال ظرف يتحرك أوتوماتيكيا مقتربا ومبتعدا عن* *السكينتين, وتكون الزوايا عند أنتاج ترسين مخروطيين للعمل معا على نقل الحركة* *عموديا فأن زاوية الترس الثانى يتم إختيارها بزاوية بحيث يكون مجموعها مع زاوية* *الترس الأول مساوية للزاوية 90 درجة**.

**اما بالنسبة لحساب نسب التخفيض بين* *التروس* *يمكن استخدام هذه المعادلة البسيطة**

( **سرعة الترس القائد / سرعة الترس المنقاد ) = ( حاصل ضرب أسنان* *التروس* *المنقادة / حاصل ضرب أسنان* *التروس* *القائدة** )

**ونسبة التخفيض = عدد اسنان الترس* *المنقاد / عدداسنان الترس القائد**

**وفي الملفات المرافقة بعض الروموز* *المستخدمة في عملية صناعة* *التروس* *بالإضافة الي برنامج* *يحتوي علي جميع حسابات* *التروس* *وبرنامج حساب اقطار* *الأعمدة وايضا برنامج حساب ابعاد المسامير مع العلم بان هذا البرنامج من* *تصميمي**.*​


----------



## سامح سموح (16 مايو 2010)

360 /العددالمطلوب =الناتج[بالدرجات]
 . . . . . . . . . . . 
360/لفةالتارة=(عدداللفات التي=360)* 
 . . . . . . . . . . . 
360/لفةالتارة =(عدداللفات) ÷ العدد المطلوب =الدرجةالمطلوبة
ex 32ثقب 
 الحل ( 360 /32 )
11درجة5 2ثانية  او ممكن 306/لفةالتارة =(32÷80)= لفة2،5
مع ملاحظة ترقيم الصنية 
من(0 الي 5.4)=80 /360 =4.5 لفةاليد اذآ 4.5 × 5. 2=11 درجة


----------



## سامح سموح (16 مايو 2010)

*اخي عبد الناصر جزاك الله خير على هذا الموضوع المفيد جداً 
واحب ان اضيف بعض الملاحضات حسب خبرتي 
لبد ان يكون لتروس نفس المديولmحتى يتم التعشيق بينها
ويتم انتاج التروس على الفريزه بأستخدام جهاز التقسيم 
بعد انتاج الترس تتم المعالجه للمعدن المعالجه الحراريه لزياده الصلاده او المتانه حيث انه يصعب تشغيل المعادن الصلده
هذا ما حبيت اضيفه حسب خبرتي المتواضعه*​


----------



## سامح سموح (16 مايو 2010)

المقصود بكلا من 
قلب الفريزة .هو عمود الادارة 
خطوة الفريزة . هى خطوة الجر 
الخطوة الحلزونية . هى خطوة تروس العروسة


----------



## سامح سموح (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخى المهندس عبداالناصر 
انت استاذنا ودائما فى تقدم ان شاء اللة 
الموضوع في غاية الروعة -- وجعلها الله في موازين حسناتكم


----------



## سامح سموح (16 مايو 2010)

_اشكركم على جهدكم الكبير واتمنى ان تكونى فى تمام الصحة_
_ والعافية _
_للادارة_الهندسة الميكانيكية 

مع اطيب امنياتى


----------



## سامح سموح (16 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خير على مجهودك الرائع والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## سامح سموح (16 مايو 2010)

نتمنى المزيد من المعلومات المفيدةالمطروحةعن الاشرح المبسط


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (16 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا على هذه الاضافات اخ سامح ونريد منك المزيد
دمت بفضل من الله


----------



## shaheenshahh (13 يونيو 2010)

يعطيكم الف عافية


----------



## selboraei (16 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا شرح وافى ومعلومات أكيدة 
شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## okab73 (16 يونيو 2010)

يا اخي الكريم السرعه في الجير ترجع الى امور عده : - 
1- عدد اسنان الترس القائد والمنقاد 
2- نوع معدن الترس 
وعلى حد علمي لا يوجد تصنيف للتروس سريعه وبطيئه وبطيئه جدا 
اما جميع المعلومات التي ذكرتها فهي صحيحه 

ويوجد تصنيف للتروس حسب شكل السن اهمها السن الفرنسي ( الموديل ) وسن الخاصه بالجنازير 
ولا اذكر الانواع الاخرى 
وشكرا


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (22 أغسطس 2010)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير على هذا المجهود ولكي تعم الفائدة يمكن استخدام هذا الرابط
http://www.uploaded21278222980.zip


----------



## احمدابراهيم2 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا اخى على المجهود العظيم احمد عبد الباقى


----------



## khaled.33 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااا وجزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## khaled.33 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا شرح وافى ومعلومات أكيدة 
شكرا على مجهودك
ومعلومات صححية


----------



## العندليب المصرى (26 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم الايادى يابشمهندس 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مؤمن م.عبدالحميد (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*اسبيان عام - نرجو المشاركة*

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## hakeem11 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندس عبد الناصر اشكرك جزيل الشكر على المجهود المبذول انت تتعب ونحن نجد كل شي جاهز امامنا فشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (30 أكتوبر 2010)

shaheenshahh قال:


> يعطيكم الف عافية





selboraei قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا شرح وافى ومعلومات أكيدة
> شكرا على مجهودك





okab73 قال:


> يا اخي الكريم السرعه في الجير ترجع الى امور عده : -
> 1- عدد اسنان الترس القائد والمنقاد
> 2- نوع معدن الترس
> وعلى حد علمي لا يوجد تصنيف للتروس سريعه وبطيئه وبطيئه جدا
> ...





سامي صلاح عبده قال:


> لك كل الشكر والتقدير على هذا المجهود ولكي تعم الفائدة يمكن استخدام هذا الرابط
> http://www.uploaded21278222980.zip





احمدابراهيم2 قال:


> شكرا اخى على المجهود العظيم احمد عبد الباقى





khaled.33 قال:


> شكراااااااااا وجزاك اللة كل خير





khaled.33 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا شرح وافى ومعلومات أكيدة
> شكرا على مجهودك
> ومعلومات صححية





العندليب المصرى قال:


> تسلم الايادى يابشمهندس
> بارك الله فيك





مؤمن م.عبدالحميد قال:


> الرابط لايعمل





hakeem11 قال:


> المهندس عبد الناصر اشكرك جزيل الشكر على المجهود المبذول انت تتعب ونحن نجد كل شي جاهز امامنا فشكرا مرة اخرى


مشكورين جميعا على المرور الكريم والاضافات


----------



## عمراياد (31 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا ومتعوب عليه 
بارك الله بك اخي الكريم على المجهود العظيم

شكرا جزيلا لك ...


----------



## mayk (11 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى سامح وجزاك اللة خيرا على هذا المجهود لو سمحت لى اضيف حاجة بسيطة 
فى تقسيم الجهاز بالدرجات يتم الأتى يقسم مجموع الزاوية الكلية 360 درجة على عدد اسنان الترس البريمى(الدودى) 
40 سنة 360/ 40 =9 درجة فتكون هى دقة القياس فعند عمل اى زاوية على محيط دائرة فيكون الناتج كالأتى
الزاوية المطلوبة / 9 درجات فمثلأ 30 درجة الناتج كالأتى 30/ 9 = 3 لفات بايدى الجهازكاملة و1/ 3 بضرب الباسط والمقام فى 7 ينتج 7 / 21 فنأخذ 7 ثقوب من دائرة 21 ثقب فى حالة الدقائق والثوانى نضرب فى 60
هذة أضافة بسيطة منى بعد شرحك الجميل شكرا للككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## ahmadaref (23 يناير 2011)

سلمت يداك


----------



## المقدسي2011 (24 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك*


----------



## المقدسي2011 (24 يناير 2011)

* جزاك الله كل خير وجزيت الجنه*


----------



## ssafi (25 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم على الجهد والمثابرة 
ياريت لو في عندك ش:20:رح عن(تصميم التروس باستخدام 3- max d
اكون شاكر الك
وتقبل مروري


----------



## engmechanical (25 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## engmechanical (25 يناير 2011)

اخى الكريم لو عندك اى معلومات عن الـ bearing يا ريت لو ترفعها وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## البصراوي (13 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## سامح سموح (21 مارس 2011)

معرفة اتجاة ميل سنة الترس ممثلة فى ايدك ايمن والشمال 
فإن اتجاة الفرش يكون عكس اتجاة الهد الفرش


----------



## سامح سموح (21 مارس 2011)

اشكر كم على جهدكم المبذول ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## اسامه1986 (11 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير...واجرك عند الله ان شاء الله


----------



## mustafatel (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*سؤال*

شكرا يا أخي
هل من الممكن شرح المصطلحات مقارنة باللغة الإنجليزية؟


----------



## اخو نيوتن (23 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يجزاك كل خير ويرزقنا ويرزقك الجنه ..

صراحه انا مطلوب علي تصميم بعض اشكال تروس وهالموضوع بيفيدني كثيير .. 

انا شاء الله راح ارجع اعلق على الموضوع ولو ينقصني شي واكون مو فاهمه اكيد انت ماراح تقصر ..


وشكراً


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

م.عبد الناصر رضي الله عنك ورضاك واعطاك وكفاك وهداك واغناك وعافاك وشفاك ووفقك لخير الدعاء واجاب لك الرجاء واحبك بلا ابتلاء وجعلك ساعي للخير مؤثر في الغير .. تحياتي لك


----------



## مسوقاتى جديد (10 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع فوق الممتاز


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (23 ديسمبر 2011)

Thinks


----------



## salih9 (13 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم والله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## Hythamaga (20 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود أحمد منير (25 فبراير 2012)

أرجو أن يكون موجود


----------



## محمود أحمد منير (25 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود أحمد منير (25 فبراير 2012)

أرجو أن يكون الموضوع موجود


----------



## sms1 (29 فبراير 2012)

موضوع جميل جدا

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (6 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## mohamaddada (18 نوفمبر 2014)

لو سمحتم هل يوجد مرجع يتحدث عن التروس (المسننات ) بأنواعها 
وشكرا


----------



## ali abualaes (26 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور اخي على هذا التفصيل المبسط


----------



## م.الدجيل (13 مارس 2020)

احسنت النشر


----------



## samirsh (29 أبريل 2020)

رائع


----------

